
Accidentally trashed SD card (OS X) - rangibaby
I was tired and accidentally trashed an entire SD card. I didn&#x27;t use secure delete and immediately ejected the card so I guess the files are still there. What do you suggest to recover them? Google leads to a lot of crapware.
======
brudgers
Short of outsourcing, long of free: SpinRite.

[https://www.grc.com/sr/spinrite.htm](https://www.grc.com/sr/spinrite.htm)

This appears to be a transcript of Gibson chatting with Leo Laport and it
describes using SpinRite on an SD Card:

[https://www.grc.com/sn/sn-358.txt](https://www.grc.com/sn/sn-358.txt)

It also mentions that reading an SD card is not quite like reading a hard
disk.

------
helen842000
I've used Recuva successfully on SD cards several times. Be careful where you
download it from so you don't get malware. Also during the installation
process you'll probably need to untick the additional software options. I
would probably run it directly from a USB drive.

------
rangibaby
Thanks for the suggestions. Since the card was FAT32 I was able to install
testdisk from brew and use that to recover all of the files. Phew.

------
j_s
PhotoRec

[http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec](http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec)

